# DIY Reactor using Rio 90 Powerhead



## shock976 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon,

I just picked up a pressurized co2 system with Ph meter and am currently looking to set up a compact reactor/diffusion system. I have a Rio 90 pump that I thougth of just feeding the CO2 line into the propeller but the issue I am having with that is the turbulence in my water. I tried the Barr DIY internal reactor but it is just too large for my 20 gallon tank. 

Anyhow, I just wanted to get some feedback as to what the best method of diffusion would be for my set up. Can I set up an external reactor or is my pump to small? Should I stick with the CO2 line feeding into the propeller of my powerhead....

Thank you in advance!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If your tank is 20 gal. then any pump, even the smallest one will be fine as a reactor.

The best thing is to put a sponge over the outflow. That way the CO2 will disolve very well, will not look as bubbles flyin all over the tank, and the extra water flow from the tank will be reduced.

With Rio pumps you may have an issue having to clean the strainer (in the intake side) pretty often but that's not big deal if your tank is clean and well established.

--Nikolay


----------



## shock976 (Sep 16, 2009)

niko said:


> If your tank is 20 gal. then any pump, even the smallest one will be fine as a reactor.
> 
> The best thing is to put a sponge over the outflow. That way the CO2 will disolve very well, will not look as bubbles flyin all over the tank, and the extra water flow from the tank will be reduced.
> 
> ...


So you advise just getting a sponge and putting it right on the end of the output? Any special way to secure it on there that you recommend. Another question would a reactor made from PVC that i can hang on the back of my tank be beneficial or is my pump too small? I am just trying to have a very efficient setup and want to make sure that CO2 gets dispursed well into the water.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

What kind of sponge? can not be too firm I think...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

shock976 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I just picked up a pressurized co2 system with Ph meter and am currently looking to set up a compact reactor/diffusion system. I have a Rio 90 pump that I thougth of just feeding the CO2 line into the propeller but the issue I am having with that is the turbulence in my water. I tried the Barr DIY internal reactor but it is just too large for my 20 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


I never though feeding it to the propeller of a power head is a good thing, sometime it jam or sometime I just can stand the noice. Why not using a glass diffuser in a small place since you are using a pressurized CO2. The resuld should be pretty good.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

hahaha just saw this Neko, shock976, this is what Neko was talking about.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=494825&postcount=189


----------



## shock976 (Sep 16, 2009)

I saw that post as well. I thought about using a glass diffuser, but it doesn't seem like the bubbles get to small and float to the surface quite quickly. Furthermore, the co2 feeding into the propeller of my powerhead is not giving me any issues, and the noise you cannot really hear unless you are right next to the tank.

The only thing I do not like about the using the powerhead is that it's an eye sore. So I might be going with glass if I can fine a nice one.

Hopefully I can trade my powerhead for a glass diffuser... But before I do, what is the best diffusion method.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

shock976 said:


> I tried the Barr DIY internal reactor but it is just too large for my 20 gallon tank.


Try my version of the in tank Rex Grigg reactor (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ojects/64084-glass-lined-masonary-tank-5.html) the output of your filter will do and you can add the spraybar to the exit.


----------



## shock976 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks great, however I am not sure if I want to silicone anything to my aquarium. Do you have any other ideas, I am guessing I can use pvc pipe or something to do a similar reactor. What parts would I need to make your version?


----------

